# Recover Gold From Stone !! NEED HELP PLZ



## Leon.SYR (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi there ,, I am a newbie here ,, and i searched google to know how to recover Gold from some stones (Images Attached) i found in a river. I have about 15 KiloGrams of this stones.

I need to recover this gold by Aqua Regia method ( I need detailed procedure ) , or any other Safe and Low coast method.

By theway ,, I am a pharmacist















Please leave a comment if you know any anformation can help me ,, or a link , topic ,, anything ..

Thanx


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 24, 2011)

Try some places from here:
http://www.google.ie/#hl=en&cp=11&gs_id=16&xhr=t&q=mining+forum&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&safe=off&source=hp&pbx=1&oq=mining+foru&aq=0&aqi=g4&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=bf2ecf3a50b91da1&biw=1366&bih=643

How did you determined it is gold? Do you have assay at hand with composition of other metals and elements present on your rocks? You must know what is inside to chose the best procedure.


----------



## Leon.SYR (Dec 24, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> Try some places from here:
> http://www.google.ie/#hl=en&cp=11&gs_id=16&xhr=t&q=mining+forum&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&safe=off&source=hp&pbx=1&oq=mining+foru&aq=0&aqi=g4&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=bf2ecf3a50b91da1&biw=1366&bih=643
> 
> How did you determined it is gold? Do you have assay at hand with composition of other metals and elements present on your rocks? You must know what is inside to chose the best procedure.




Yes it is a gold, I asked a Glod trader and he told me it contain gold and a lot of gold,, But about other materials ,, I don't know what materials inside it .
I will try the AQUA REGIA , But still searching for a detailed procedure for it


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 24, 2011)

It is is not recommended process on treating ore. Believe me or not you might get better advice on some of various mining forums. Try mining section on this forum there you can find few guys who knows a lot about rocks and about correct procedures for extracting gold from ore.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 24, 2011)

AR is generally used for further purifying high karat gold not in your case extracting gold from matrix of unknown elements present. Your ore has to be pre treated and resulted concentrate may be suitable for AR but still it depend on what will be present in concentrate.


----------



## Leon.SYR (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanx ,, Can i know what you mean by (AR) ?


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 24, 2011)

Aqua Regia..........AR


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 24, 2011)

Leon.SYR said:


> Thanx ,, Can i know what you mean by (AR) ?



AR is aqua regia. One of the acceptable shortcuts or nicknames on the forum.
You don't want to use that anyway. Refining rocks and ore have to be treated differently than metals.
Its tough for a newcomer to start out with ore. You have to do some studying, and possibly get an assay done if you have enough material.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 24, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Leon.SYR said:
> 
> 
> > Thanx ,, Can i know what you mean by (AR) ?
> ...


I could not agree more! How did this Gold trader find out that there was a "lot" of gold inside this?If I were you,I would have an xrf assay done,and sell it.Most ore contains less than 1/2 oz of gold per ton. And you have 33 pounds.At .5oz per ton that would be about $13 in gold.


----------



## butcher (Dec 24, 2011)

http://treasuresecrets.com/id26.htm


Most people find fools gold and think they have gold (that is why they call it fools gold).

Lucky for you it looks like pyrite to me.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyrite.

Do not try acids on this rock; you could die from arsenic poisoning.

If you have own tons of this rock get an assay, but then again if you live in US you would probably not be able to mine it (too much equipment, expense, and environmental laws, and unless it was terribly profitable and you could prove many tons of this you probably could not even sell the mine to a mining company. 


I would collect them and make a rock wall or fence, or road.

But maybe that’s why I am not rich, but I have enough rock to build my wall, I have already made my road out of all the rock I was trying to get gold from.


----------



## Smack (Dec 25, 2011)

So you had it assayed?


----------

